# Gaming platform decision...



## sidster (Jan 19, 2015)

I am thinking of investing in something for gaming.
I can either buy a ps4 or a xbox 360, or a gaming laptop (budget; under 40000)
If a buy a ps4, then I might need a hdtv, cause I don't have one. Plus I will buy the ps4 from Japan or U.S.

P.S. don't tell me to buy the ps3 or Xbox one. I won't.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

For a proper gaming laptop, you'd have to spend around 80k for Lenovo Y50. 

Games will be cheaper because of steam sales, humble bundles, etc.


----------



## sidster (Jan 19, 2015)

As I mentioned, my budget is 40000, so I'm willing to play games on low settings. However at the price of 25000, ps4 is probably offering better graphics.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2015)

1) PS4 or Xbox 360 <-- 8th gen vs  7th gen ?? 
2) Console games are very very expensive, a console (40K) + 10 games (each priced at 2.5k) =Rs 65000.. Add even more for a FHD TV
3) A desktop (assuming you have one), try upgrading it.. Under 40k, you could have a medium end gaming PC that should run most games at high for a year or two.. Again, if you can settle for a console, then mobility is not a problem for you, a gaming laptop isnt necessary in your case..
Reply, If you decide on the desktop, a good config under 40 k will be the most VFM for long term gaming


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

sidster said:


> I am thinking of investing in something for gaming.
> I can either buy a ps4 or a xbox 360, or a gaming laptop (budget; under 40000)
> If a buy a ps4, then I might need a hdtv, cause I don't have one. Plus I will buy the ps4 from Japan or U.S.
> 
> P.S. don't tell me to buy the ps3 or Xbox one. I won't.



PS4's game library isn't that huge. I havent touched my ps4 for over a month now. and have only 3 games. Knack(came with console), inFamous second son, Destiny.
knack was bull$hi77
Infamouse was awesome
Destiny requires PS Plus subscription to play MP and PSN conectivity at all times to even play single player - total waste of money IMHO

I am waiting for dying light to release this month end  - Its gonna be a hell of a game to play in FHD 60FPS(hopefully)

On the other hand, if you do not have a HDTV, you can still buy a HDMI with audio out capable monitor for 8k to 10K and play on the PS4 in ful glory.

PS3 has many many games and many used games.
PS3 does not require ps plus subscription to play online
games on ps3 are cheaper and run at 720p which is not so bad as you cannot make much difference when playing.


----------



## sidster (Jan 20, 2015)

The problem is that ps3 is going to start declining in 2 years. Buying a ps3 now would be the same as when I bought a ps2, in 2010. Plus ps4 is going to last for at least next 6-7 years more.

Btw I don't have a desktop. And I plan to buy, like, 2 games now, as I am going to be in the 11th standard, this year. Won't get much time anyways.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

This conversation just ended


----------



## DVJex (Jan 21, 2015)

I wouldnt count on the ps4 lasting that long. A desktop will last far longer.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

If you have own a high end pc so you might be able to see the difference in 720p of ps3 or else it won't be going to matter much. But yeah ps4 is the new one and it is better one as well.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2015)

Forget about any current gen consoles. I was about to buy PS3 and went with Xbox One instead. PS3/360 will decline starting this year and amazon is offering amazing discounts on games for next gen consoles during festive/holiday season ( I paid 2749 for Halo Masterchief collection and 2100 for Forza 5 last weekend as part of amazon republic day discounts). CoD advanced warfare, Destiny and few other games were available for 1500/-. 

The future is next gen. Either splurge too much of cash and get a gaming laptop that will get old rapidly fast or get a PS4. If you have patience, assemble a powerful gaming PC. 

Do wait for a good deal to appear online. I paid 38,249 for xbox one+fifa15+additional controller+forza 5 + halo masterchief collection two days ago and the same costs above 47,000/- today.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

desiibond said:


> Forget about any current gen consoles. I was about to buy PS3 and went with Xbox One instead. PS3/360 will decline starting this year and amazon is offering amazing discounts on games for next gen consoles during festive/holiday season ( I paid 2749 for Halo Masterchief collection and 2100 for Forza 5 last weekend as part of amazon republic day discounts). CoD advanced warfare, Destiny and few other games were available for 1500/-.
> 
> The future is next gen. Either splurge too much of cash and get a gaming laptop that will get old rapidly fast or get a PS4. If you have patience, assemble a powerful gaming PC.
> 
> Do wait for a good deal to appear online. I paid 38,249 for xbox one+fifa15+additional controller+forza 5 + halo masterchief collection two days ago and the same costs above 47,000/- today.



Congo man


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 27, 2015)

I also just got a PS4 from amazon on the Republic Day sale, and it would cost me around 29k after all the cashbacks. 
But believe me, getting a decent desktop or a last gen console would be a better investment right now as the current gen consoles cost so much and the games are way more expensive. Even if sony does phase out the PS3 ( or MS the X360 ) , you still have a ton of awesome games to play on both consoles. Speaking from experience, as I now have a PS3, X360, a decent pc and now a PS4 

Dont fall for the trap of shiny new consoles, especially given that you have a limited budget, the last gen still has a lot of gems you probably might have never played ( or even seen)


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 30, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I also just got a PS4 from amazon on the Republic Day sale, and it would cost me around 29k after all the cashbacks.
> But believe me, getting a decent desktop or a last gen console would be a better investment right now as the current gen consoles cost so much and the games are way more expensive. Even if sony does phase out the PS3 ( or MS the X360 ) , you still have a ton of awesome games to play on both consoles. Speaking from experience, as I now have a PS3, X360, a decent pc and now a PS4
> 
> Dont fall for the trap of shiny new consoles, especially given that you have a limited budget, the last gen still has a lot of gems you probably might have never played ( or even seen)


Yup . exact same reason I got a ps3 last year, there are so many exclusives which a PC can never have and are amazing to play. Not to mention they are quite cheap (RDR +DLC 1200/- rs).
Some times the oldies are the best.
Instead of buying the same repetitive games like AC or COD.

Next gen is the future, but that is after the PS3/X360 is phased out , probably 2 years from now. But that leaves over 1000 games to be touched while the ps4 have just about a hundred or more.
But in the end, just buy what you really want and enjoy the time gaming , thats the whole point of it.


----------

